# Reparacion caserilla de placa



## loonny (Sep 27, 2006)

Buenas a todos tengo un placa de un amiguete que le reventaron 5 condensadores:
-3 de 3300micro faradios 10v
-2 de 1200 6.3v
Ante la imposibilidad de encontrarlos de los mismos valores, compre:
-3 de 4700 25v
-2 de 1000 16v
La placa antes cd intentaba instalar el windows daba error, pero ahora que le he cambiado los condensadores, empieza con la instalacion y llega un momento que se reinicia solo.
Puede ser que los condensadores de 1000micro faradios sean insuficientes??, son lo que estan situados cerca de los dimm de memoria, porque si fuese asi para probar con otros de mas valor.
Ya me contareis algo,.
un saludo a todos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 27, 2006)

Lispiaste la zona de los residuos que dejaron los condensadores?
Relmente el cambio de condensadores es una tareo casi imposible pero habeces funciona.
Pienza que las placas de PC son de 8 capas apiladas, es muy facil que se rompa alguna pista interna.

No creo que sea por los condensadores de 1000 uF, por que los electroliticos tienen grandes tolerancias de hasta el 50%.

Prueba de poner la bios en default
Limpia bien toda  la zona.
Mira en la bios si sale la temperatura de la CPU

Pon un livecd de linux tipo knoppix son ideales para probar sin las pijerias del XP

Yo he probado en varias placas de cambiarlos y aunque resucitan las tensiones negativas quedan fuera del rango que les toca.
He llegado a la conclusion que lo que se rope es el chipset consumiendo mas de la cuenta y deteriorando a la larga los condensadores.


----------



## loonny (Sep 27, 2006)

Gracias probare a ver y ya contare.
Saludos


----------



## maunix (Sep 27, 2006)

loonny dijo:
			
		

> Gracias probare a ver y ya contare.
> Saludos



Los capacitores de las motherboards son de ALTA TEMPERATURA.

Si usas otros, tarde o temprano tendrás problemas.

No es lo mismo poner cualquier capacitor.  Se trata de una fuente switching la que hay ahí.  Otro valor pudiera hacerla oscilar.

Hay muchos parámetros que definen a un capacitor, uno de los cuales es la velocidad con la que puede entregar corriente.  Un microprocesador tiene variaciones de consumo importantísimas en cuestión de microsegundos.  Diseñar fuentes para un motherboard no es una tarea trivial.

Para no tener problemas, yo que tu invierto tiempo en realmente buscar un componente idéntico o superior al que tienes.  Cuando digo superior no me refiero a 'capacitancia' sino por ej. si el compnente es para 85° y tu tienes uno de 125° bien, pero no pongas uno de 40°

Saludos


----------

